# Got an Excalibur - still can't make thick yogurt



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey All,

I've been making yogurt for years with the cooler method. I've always had trouble with the yogurt coming out nice and thick on the top and soupy on the bottom. I always thought it was a temperature control thing.

So I get this Excalibur dehydrator (very excited) and try out a batch of yogurt. Very happy about not hauling the cooler up to the kitchen, filling it with water at just the right temperature, etc. A big pain in the butt. So I set the dial between 115 and 105 (there is no "110" marking) and left it for 11 hours. We were stunned to find the exact same thing. Thick and tart on the top and soupy on the bottom. :hair

I used fresh Stonyfield from the store for a starter. I can't figure this out. We like yogurt more on the tart side and thick. If it all came out like the top two inches we would be happy. Oh, I even put the containers up on upside down corelle bowls so that everything would be in the center of the space, looking for even heating all the way to the bottom. We use whole milk. The milk is brought to 185 for a few minutes in a big double boiler type arrangement. I can't think of anything else.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

There are some options discussed here: http://www.thekitchn.com/better-homemade-yogurt-5-ways-125442


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes, I've seen that site. It also mentions there that they incubate the yogurt for 7 - 8 hours. I put mine in for 10. It doesn't make sense. 

The problem here is that the yogurt on top of the container comes out perfect and the bottom of the container is all soupy and, well, not as tart. I want it all to be the same like the top.

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have this problem and have had for years. I've tried every option I can find (I think) and no joy. One of my most frustrating efforts ever in the kitchen has been how to make yogurt at home thick enough to spoon rather than pour. I'll be watching this thread in case I missed something.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I make in oven or Excal; no problems.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Sandra, could you share your process and/or a link? I just have to be missing something because it's always thick on the top, but pourable soup on the bottom. Flavor is good it's the texture I can't get. Thanks


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

mzgarden said:


> Sandra, could you share your process and/or a link? I just have to be missing something because it's always thick on the top, but pourable soup on the bottom. Flavor is good it's the texture I can't get. Thanks


Yes, this is EXACTLY what happens with my yogurt. The funny thing is that when I make yogurt from non-fat milk, it comes out fine. We don't like no-fat yogurt. Go figure.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but are you straining your yogurt thru cheesecloth or a coffee filter? I haven't made yogurt in years, but that's what I did to get it tart, thick, and extra tasty. IIRC, I let it strain over night. I had a lot to learn back then and just tossed the whey. Now I would keep it for use in baking or at least feed it to the critters.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

While the milk is heating, add a little bit of honey. I'd added this for a little sweetness and got a nice surprise when the yogurt's consistency (after cooling) remained nice and thick all the way to the bottom of the jar. Thinking this was a fluke, I've added the honey in the last 3 batches and they all come out with the same thick, creaminess.


----------



## SnowForest (Mar 15, 2015)

I also prefer thicker and slightly tarter yogurt. To accomplish both take two steps.

1. Boil the milk in a heavy bottomed pot uncovered for 10 minutes, making sure that it doesn't scorch on the bottom.
2. Take the pot off the heat and place it in icy water to the lower the milk's temperature quickly. Let the milk cool until it is between 100 and 104 F, preferably closer to 104, but not above. Take a couple of tablespoons of milk per and whisk with dehydrated yogurt culture, that is 2 tablespoons per 5 gram packet or if fresh yogurt 125 grams per quart or liter. Whisk very well with the remaining milk and then pour in sterilized jars in which the yogurt will ferment. Place in yogurt maker or warmed oven for using any fermentation method that has worked for you before. It should take 6 to 8 hours. Then refrigerate.

Boiling the milk for 10 minutes removes excess water and also eliminates unwanted bacteria, both of which cause a thinner yogurt. The higher temperature produces a tangier yogurt because it is more suitable for the bulgaricus as opposed to the acidophilus and thermophilus which give a sweeter yogurt.

If you try it, I'd like to know if it worked for you. This has worked for years for me.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I use whole milk and start with cultures from cultures for health. I get nice and thick yogurt with just milk and culture. I have found that you need to try different milks though. I found the best was from a local dairy that only uses Jersey cows which have higher fat milk. Also no UHT pasteurization used. My cultures set up in 3-4 hours.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

DEKE01 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but are you straining your yogurt thru cheesecloth or a coffee filter? I haven't made yogurt in years, but that's what I did to get it tart, thick, and extra tasty. IIRC, I let it strain over night. I had a lot to learn back then and just tossed the whey. Now I would keep it for use in baking or at least feed it to the critters.


That's what we do too. The store-bought yogurt usually has gelatin mixed into it, which is why it has the consistency it has. If you strain homemade yogurt you get something like real greek yogurt.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowforest and all, thanks. I will try again this week. I do not strain because to be honest, in the past I could spoon off the top few inches and then the rest was just watery - it would have just flowed through. I got a different brand of organic whole milk today. I will hopefully try again this week.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> Snowforest and all, thanks. I will try again this week. I do not strain because to be honest, in the past I could spoon off the top few inches and then the rest was just watery - it would have just flowed through. I got a different brand of organic whole milk today. I will hopefully try again this week.


I don't think the brand of milk is going to change anything. I used generic pasteurized 2% and any generic store yogurt as long as it claimed live cultures. After the yogurt/milk mix sat all day in a cloth covered bowl on the counter, I strained it overnight. I never had a failure. 

I found a procedure that as best I can remember is how I used to do it except I didn't have any special equipment to hold the heat. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/homemade-yogurt-395111


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

fffarmergirl said:


> That's what we do too. The store-bought yogurt usually has gelatin mixed into it, which is why it has the consistency it has. If you strain homemade yogurt you get something like real greek yogurt.


I use small canning jars or glass yogurt jars instead of one big batch, and get almost exactly the same consistency as storebought. Especially after a couple of days when the whey separates a bit. All it takes is a bit of experimenting with the recipe.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

DEKE01 said:


> I don't think the brand of milk is going to change anything. I used generic pasteurized 2% and any generic store yogurt as long as it claimed live cultures. After the yogurt/milk mix sat all day in a cloth covered bowl on the counter, I strained it overnight. I never had a failure.
> 
> I found a procedure that as best I can remember is how I used to do it except I didn't have any special equipment to hold the heat. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/homemade-yogurt-395111


My experience proves that different brands of milk do result in different yogurt even when using the exact same starter. I experimented with different brands of whole milk. One brand gave superior thickness and the rest were just basically kefir. Same starter, same procedure, just different whole milks.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Melesine said:


> My experience proves that different brands of milk do result in different yogurt even when using the exact same starter. I experimented with different brands of whole milk. One brand gave superior thickness and the rest were just basically kefir. Same starter, same procedure, just different whole milks.


I'll take your word for it, but it makes no sense to me. If anyone has a plausible explanation I would love to here it.


----------



## SnowForest (Mar 15, 2015)

DEKE01 said:


> I'll take your word for it, but it makes no sense to me. If anyone has a plausible explanation I would love to here it.



If the experiment were done at least 2 times with each type, it would be likely to be valid. If once more of a chance of coincidence.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I add a cup of dry milk powder to the milk, and it makes for a thicker end product.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I made my first ever batch last night. I think it will be TOO thick! I used a quart of store-bought non-fat milk, and 3 TBSP of store-bought yogurt (with several different cultures in it. Accidentally got vanilla instead of plain, however). 

I heated the milk to about 180* (a couple times... I kept forgetting about it until it cooled too much) in the microwave. Let it set in there until about 110*. Added the yogurt and poured into 2 casserole dishes, covered in saran wrap with a few holes, and put in the Excaliber for 5 hours at about 110ish. Went to bed. It would have turned itself off sometime in the middle of the night.

Dumped it in cheesecloth to drain this morning in fridge. Might be TOO stiff, but I'll just add juicier fruit to it. Smells good...but haven't tried it yet. I'm happy!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Mix the thick top layer into the thinner under layer and then strain the whole lot of it overnight - up to twelve hours.

Metal strainer lined with coffee filter or several layers of cheesecloth or a layer or two of butter muslin.

I got all fancy and bought an actual yougurt strainer from New England Cheese.

I make mine in the crockpot. Mine sets in the center with the whey around the edges, no way to get the yogurt out without mixing the whey in - so I strain it.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

After my initial post above about my first ever attempt at yogurt, I've made it a few more times. Still VERY thick every time. Since I'm using skim milk, I'm guessing it is the starter I used. It was a yogurt from Krogers (I think) called Siggy's. It has 5 different cultures in it, I believe. It wasn't called "greek" yogurt.... it was called something else. Some other country, I believe. Sorry...my memory isn't what it used to be, and that was only a couple or three weeks ago!

Since that first batch, I just keep out 3 Tbs for every quart of milk each time I make it, and use that. Still as good as the original batch!

I leave it in the Excalibur at least 5 or 6 hours. Then I drain through cheesecloth or a flour sack for a couple hours. Its so thick it is like ice cream!!!


----------

